# Adult coat coming in-coarse hair?



## Anne Y. (Jan 6, 2017)

Bodhi's been slowly but surely getting what I believe to be his adult coat for the last month and a half or so, and the hair on his back and tail is way more coarse than what I've seen on any of the other Goldens in our area or any of the 25ish Goldens in his golden retriever group. I bathe him every other week or so and use a good quality conditioner (I've tried both Earthbath aloe and oatmeal and Isle of Dogs oatmeal conditioners) which I let sit on him for awhile before rinsing, and he eats good quality food and treats (Wellness brand). His parents both had soft coats. So I guess my question is, will his coat soften with time? Any recommendations either food wise or maybe a topical application to help soften his coat and make it as nice as it can be?

Thanks


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

They typically start a coat change down their backs and tails, with darker hair, so they go through the 'skunk stage'. 
It IS a different texture than puppy coat. and should be. This hair will be somewhat water repellent and that is a correct texture. If the dogs you see in your area are altered- spay or neuter- their coats will be much softer, easier to matt- we call that a spay coat, whether it is in a dog or a bitch. You don't want that coat on your puppy, even though it seems softer and prettier in your mind. Once the undercoat also transitions, you'll find the entire coat a bit softer than the skunk stripe is now because the hair under it will be softer.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Aren't these guys fascinating? I've never had puppies that go through so many changes in the 1st year before. Most just get bigger & some mature 
After many many hours of raking we finally have most of the puppy fuzz gone. We too have the mohawk (grand kids call this the puppy hawk) and it's a little course but most of her hair is quite silky. The fluff on the back of the legs is becoming feathers but the tail is still a fluff ball and actually two different colors! As the adult hair comes in the base of the tail is starting to match the hair on the back. She also has a darker tip at the end... only time will tell if it becomes all one color. We are at 16 months so no idea how this adventure will unfold.


----------

